# Toshiba "Flash Cards" ??



## mackey (Mar 25, 2005)

Hi,
New Toshiba laptop w/ Vista home. On occasion, I get a "Toshiba Flash Cards" not responding. I have no idea what this, whether or not I need them, or how to remove them. Any ideas or info will be appreciated.

Bill


----------



## DocArnold (Mar 12, 2008)

Sorry I can't help. I just want to add that I have the same thing. I can find no downloads that correct the problem. It occurs when I use the internet primarily. But I just bought Tiger Woods 08 and it turns out that was probably a dumb thing to do on a laptop. It crashes or gets black screen all the time. I think the video card can't keep up, but it might be related to the flash card. Don't want to hijack your question, but I'm at a loss as to what to do to update.


----------



## mackey (Mar 25, 2005)

Go here:

http://www.computing.net/hardware/wwwboard/forum/47331.html

I disabled flash cards in Vista and haven't had any more problems. Someone mentioned that if you disable flash cards, your function keys won't work. I don't know. I never use the function keys.

Bill


----------

